# Black Crowntail?



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

OMG
I went to walmart (I was going to pick up a sicky fish if they had one. I was feeling the need to spread some betta love.)
Anywho..to my surprise everyones cups didn't have blue icky water......I didnt see any dirty ones.

WHUT?

But no. I came home with a female..
and a...crowntail?? I never cared for crowntails..but when I saw this guy I almost did a flip..but there was a trash can in the way so that was a no-go.

He's a ?black? crowntail male? Oh shoosh yeah!

Pics;

































Female

















I'll get better pics of the male once he's calm. 

He's in a temp bowl until I can get the other tanks arranged on a shelf.

Ok. I think I'm done buying bettas. Now I can go enjoy everything else.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Cute! Hes a black CT male, yus.

What a cutie she is...and holy color on the one beside her!


----------



## regalesse (Jun 5, 2011)

omg! i want a black one too


----------



## Nodmas113 (Jun 6, 2011)

I had a beautiful black halfmoon! I have yet to see another like him! I got him when I was angry at my husband and his attitude matched mine at the moment i found him. It wasn't till I got home and got him set up for me to realize how beautiful he really was with his black fins and a midnightish blue streaks in them  I was so upset when he died.


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

That's so cool and sad at the same time.

This crowntail and the orange betta I got recently are getting to me. Such beautiful fish and they sit on the rocks all the time. I don't know what's up!


----------



## Nodmas113 (Jun 6, 2011)

xMandy said:


> That's so cool and sad at the same time.
> 
> This crowntail and the orange betta I got recently are getting to me. Such beautiful fish and they sit on the rocks all the time. I don't know what's up!


Getting comfortable in their new environment? My male hm king did that for the first few hours in his new 5 gal tank the other day... I was like what's up dude!?! Now he's all over and loving the hiding places I put in there. And my new female I got to tonight (I had the same intentions as u) is frisky in her new tank... Anythings better than the inch of water that she was in.


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

It's been a few days now. =/


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're pretty! I love thge pic of the 2 females.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Beautiful bettas! I love crowntails. I have a black/blue/cellophane VT and he's one cool lookin' guy.


----------

